# Juwe hochkaufen



## Ragebar (18. August 2009)

Für wie viel gold kann man sich Juwe hochkaufen ca und wo bekomm ich sinnvolle rezepte?


----------



## Ragebar (18. August 2009)

Von 1-400 und kann mir da niemand ca sagen was das kostet?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (18. August 2009)

1,7-2,5k je nach preise


----------



## Anaximedes (19. August 2009)

Wenn du kein BB hast deutlich mehr


----------



## Skîpper (19. August 2009)

Also ich habe ca. 2,2k Gold ausgegeben. Aber ich habe vorher noch reichlich erze aller Stufen gesammelt, was mir ein wenig Gold gespart hat. 
Das Gold ist aber meist nicht das Problem. Ich hatte einen Guide mit Rezepten wo relativ wenig Resourcen gebraucht wurde, die die gebraucht wurden waren aber zum Teil nicht im Ah und dann musst du dir halt Ausweichrezepte suchen.
Aber es lohnt sich. Das Gold was ich für Sockel gespart habe und durch schleifen eingenommen habe beläuft sich sicherlich schon auf das doppelte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaximedes (19. August 2009)

Alleine wenn man daran denkt was die ganze Mithrilbarren und Gehäuse kosten. Entwerder selbst BB haben, eine gute Quelle oder genug Kohle


----------



## Mr_Richfield (19. August 2009)

hab ohne BB geskillt, es sind ca. 2500g draufgegangen. bereuen tue ich nix!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (21. August 2009)

Ich wär viel zu geizig, das ohne Bergbau zu skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Mr_Richfield (21. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Ich wär viel zu geizig, das ohne Bergbau zu skillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab das doppelt & dreifach wieder drin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (7. September 2009)

Ich hab kein Bergbau und ha ca 3,5k Gold ausgegeben fürs skillen. Aber nachdem ich das high Skill hatte, hab ich damit sicher schon an die 10-15k Gold verdient.

So long...Takki


----------



## Star123 (7. September 2009)

Mach ich gerade, zZ auf 292 und schon 2k Gold + ausgegeben. 
Neija, aber jetzt Farmt mein Twink dann alles, also ab 300.


----------



## Malron (8. September 2009)

hab es ohne bb und nur mitm ah hochgeskillt hat so ca. 7,5k gekostet


----------



## Star123 (9. September 2009)

So habs nun auf 402 und bin auch bei ca. 4 k +. Also ganz billig wird es nicht. Aber ich denke man kann dadurch auch ne menge verdienen.


----------



## Anaximedes (10. September 2009)

die 4k mache ich in der woche


----------



## Godan LiHar (14. September 2009)

Habe gestern von 0 auf 455 (bin Draenei) innerhalb von 3 Stunden gelevelt.
Habe ca. 2500g ausgegeben, wobei ich jedoch das Erz mit meinem Twink geholt habe.

Habe den Guide aus der letzten Ausgabe der PC Games MMOre Zeitschrift benutzt.
Am schwersten waren bei mir auf dem Server Rexxar die Schweren Opale (hießen die so?) zu besorgen.
Für die letzten 30 Punkte macht man lt Guide nur noch die Meta-Steine. Die konnte ich als Alchemist mir selber herstellen.


----------



## Dotnettfix (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte kein bb und hab vor Kurzem nach Anleitung auf 410 hochgeskillt. Die vielen geschliffenen Steine ect. hab ich noch nicht verkauft bzw. nur einen kleinen Teil verkaufen können.
Hat mir ca. 4,5k Gold (Server Onyxia) gekostet. Habe jetzt noch ca. 100 Steine ect. im Ah zum Verkauf. Auf Kosten habe ich nicht geschaut, wollte so schnell wie möglich leveln.


----------



## xShikx (13. November 2009)

Habe auch ohne BB hoch geskillt und bin auf irgentwas zwischen 2500 und 3000G gekommen. Das Teuerste war dabei das Thorium und Mithril vor Skill 300 =/


----------



## Sanzoo (19. November 2009)

Bin auch gerade drüber Juwe hochzuskillen.
Bin jetzt bei ca 320. hab bis jetzt ca 2k gold gebraucht. Das teure sind halt die Classic-mats. Die habe ich alle über das AH gekauft. Teilweise was von der Gildenbank geholt. Mit BB und Zeit und Lust das Zeugs selbst zu besorgen gehts natürlich billiger. Und auch die Ah Preise der Server werden unterschiedlich sien.
Ab BC kannst selber ganz schnell die Mats farmen.
Ab 375 hab ich noch keien Plan


----------

